# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  [ReRelease] Simple Zoom Hack!

## adolphin

Fixed it up and it's good as new! 

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!





*Disclaimer : It isn't a virus... If you want to use it and know the risks go for it. If you don't well then don't. Have fun.*

----------


## brutal

screenshot bro

----------


## adolphin

added..........

----------


## sed-

i would recomend putting up a virus total and saying something bout risks of usen it so you wont get massive nerd rage in your thread  :Wink:

----------


## adolphin

> i would recomend putting up a virus total and saying something bout risks of usen it so you wont get massive nerd rage in your thread


added!.....

----------


## brutal

anyone tested it yet ? need feedback  :Smile:

----------


## rushone2010

I think it's only kosher that you re-release the source. 
Some of the users here haven't used or even heard of this hack before the original creator removed it.
(He released with the source too)

Plus that will allow people to check the source for any issues.

Thanks for the fix!

----------


## nestoyeur

I heard this kind of cheat have a really high risk of ban because blizzard check if we write in the memory, is it true ?

----------


## Dolphe

> I think it's only kosher that you re-release the source. 
> Some of the users here haven't used or even heard of this hack before the original creator removed it.
> (He released with the source too)
> 
> Plus that will allow people to check the source for any issues.
> 
> Thanks for the fix!


* Unofficial, but he only changed objectmanager offset.
Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## adolphin

> * Unofficial, but he only changed objectmanager offset.
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


yea, been busy was gonna post when I was at my comp next. that is all I changed tho.

----------


## rushone2010

> yea, been busy was gonna post when I was at my comp next. that is all I changed tho.


Hey a new patch just dropped. Can you teach me how to roll updates and change offsets? That way I can update this frequently and release it here.

Thanks!

----------


## CuT

> I heard this kind of cheat have a really high risk of ban because blizzard check if we write in the memory, is it true ?


Probably. But I used the old one for weeks without any issue.

----------


## garfild

Hello there, is it active for 2.0.4? I updated myself older versions, but there is more changes than objmanager, so I can not find any others offsets.

----------


## garfild

hey guys I found correct ObjMgr offset (0x01CEF854), but we still need some others... there is toonNameOffset and baseOffset which need to be updated, but I have absolutely no idea where to get it :-(

----------


## enigma32

> hey guys I found correct ObjMgr offset (0x01CEF854), but we still need some others... there is toonNameOffset and baseOffset which need to be updated, but I have absolutely no idea where to get it :-(


Use 0x934 instead of 0x944 (Cinematography). toonNameOffset should be the same, otherwise try -8

----------


## rushone2010

> Use 0x934 instead of 0x944 (Cinematography). toonNameOffset should be the same, otherwise try -8


Any chance someone can walk me through how to edit these and compile? That way I can roll updates on the reg...

----------


## adolphin

> Any chance someone can walk me through how to edit these and compile? That way I can roll updates on the reg...


open the source > edit it > compile it

----------


## garfild

> Use 0x934 instead of 0x944 (Cinematography). toonNameOffset should be the same, otherwise try -8


working great, thank you!

anyone wants upload?

----------


## actaeon96

Yes please.

----------


## actaeon96

> working great, thank you!
> 
> anyone wants upload?


Yes please!

----------


## garfild

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

enjoy guys

credits to enigma32 and TOM_RUS

----------


## n4n4k1

> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> enjoy guys
> 
> credits to enigma32 and TOM_RUS



Thanks a ton garfild,

Any chance you can re-up the modified source or at least post the values you used? I have been trying to compile this on windows 8.1 with the values from this thread, using xamarin studio. I don't think I have the correct SDKs but I've installed the latest .net and .net 3.5....

----------


## garfild

> Thanks a ton garfild,
> 
> Any chance you can re-up the modified source or at least post the values you used? I have been trying to compile this on windows 8.1 with the values from this thread, using xamarin studio. I don't think I have the correct SDKs but I've installed the latest .net and .net 3.5....


hello,
I used objmngr offset 0x01CEF854 and baseOffset 0x934

regards

----------


## garfild

hey guys, do you want update?  :Cool:

----------


## J0ul3k

> hey guys, do you want update?


yes please  :Smile:

----------


## digadaga

+1 on update

----------


## migajo

source file and compile file
update please

----------


## garfild

ok here we go.

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

enjoy! credits to enigma32 for objmngr update!

----------


## migajo

Zip File error
Re Update Please

----------


## garfild

weird, some problem on filebeam

LeteckaPosta.cz Sdílejte Posílejte soubory leteckou poštou - Poslání souboru - Zde nahrajte svùj soubor

enjoy

----------


## migajo

Thank you

I appreciate garfild

----------


## rushone2010

> working great, thank you!
> 
> anyone wants upload?


Patch 2.0.6 just rolled out. Any chance you can update the offsets for us? Greatly appreciate it!

----------


## garfild

hai guys,

updated to 2.0.6

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

enjoy B-)

----------


## migajo

thank you!

----------


## serlev

2.1 just hitted. Any chance you can update the offsets for us? Greatly appreciate it!

----------


## garfild

Hello there, I am patiently waiting till enigma.32 will update his offsets, then I will upload new version.
regards

----------


## serlev

Thank You for your quick response.. Kind of You.. 
we will be waiting your new version..

----------


## Braskeeboi

> Hello there, I am patiently waiting till enigma.32 will update his offsets, then I will upload new version.
> regards


THANK YOU!!!

This is easily the best thing ever. <3

----------


## Dolphe

> Thank You for your quick response.. Kind of You.. 
> we will be waiting your new version..


New Objectmanager is 0x01C51184, dunno what else you need.
(All credits goes to Enigma for finding it)

----------


## garfild

thank you, but it is not enough. Do you have toonNameOffset and baseOffset please? Thank you so much!

----------


## enigma32

> thank you, but it is not enough. Do you have toonNameOffset and baseOffset please? Thank you so much!


"baseOffset" (Cinematography) would be 0x94C

----------


## garfild

> "baseOffset" (Cinematography) would be 0x94C


working! thank you, mate!

----------


## garfild

updated to 2.1

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

credits to enigma and TOM_RUS

enjoy!!

----------


## gamerscore

Thanks garfild.

----------


## wxykorean

thx but this is outdated. any updates? :P

----------


## garfild

outdated? really? I am still using it atm. Maybe there was some small update, I do not launch diablo via blizz client. I try to find the offset for update, but seems that Enigma does not upload his lastest offsets to net  :Frown:

----------


## enigma32

> outdated? really? I am still using it atm. Maybe there was some small update, I do not launch diablo via blizz client. I try to find the offset for update, but seems that Enigma does not upload his lastest offsets to net


I suspect it's a case of downloading from first post and not reading any other post  :Smile:

----------


## garfild

> I suspect it's a case of downloading from first post and not reading any other post


I always looking for offsets in your "engine.cs", so I hope that this is an updated file :-)

----------


## wxykorean

nah, i read the following posts since i found the file uploaded on main post was months ago :P but still fails. how do you start ur D3? i use short cut like this "D:\Game\Diablo III\Diablo III.exe" -launch OnlineService.Matchmaking.ServerPool=TW3

----------


## wxykorean

damn i know it. some re-tarded windows optimazor closed the .net services. 

it is really nice work dude. thx a lot !!! 

and the TurboHUD also functioning well atm. :P

----------


## serlev

2.1.1 just hitted. Any chance you can upload the new version for us after getting the new offsets from enigma / Tom_rus ? Greatly appreciate it!

----------


## rushone2010

New update! Could you please update the offsets kind sir?

----------


## garfild

I hope that new Objectmanager will be out soon :-) be patient, guys

----------


## enigma32

> I hope that new Objectmanager will be out soon :-) be patient, guys


ObjectManager 0x01C5B824
Cinematography 0x954 (was 0x94C)

----------


## garfild

thank you Enigma, you are godlike!

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

new version updated and working! enjoy B-)
credits to Enigma, buy him some beers!

----------


## serlev

Thank you both.. 
Cold beers r coming :P

----------


## migajo

2.1.2.28709 update
please New update version

Thx garfild

----------


## garfild

Hello guys, when Enigma update his files, then I will be able to update zoomhack, be patient guys.

cya

----------


## horizon12345

> Hello guys, when Enigma update his files, then I will be able to update zoomhack, be patient guys.
> 
> cya


same here.

----------


## garfild

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

enjoy! :-)

----------


## garfild

Hey guys, when Enigma will release new offsets then there will be new zoomhack.

cya!

----------


## migajo

Waiting for the new version
Thanks

----------


## Matrony

me trying to play w/o zoomhack

http://dxline.info/img/new_ail/cross-eyes.jpg

----------


## horizon12345

Ye we need new version  :Frown:  plz

----------


## Iceazuk

What offsets and updated structs do you need?

----------


## garfild

> What offsets and updated structs do you need?


usually offset named "Objectmanager" is enough

----------


## Iceazuk

ObjectManager should be 0x01D52BC4 let me know if you need the struct or any other offsets.

----------


## garfild

I will be home in 2 or 3 hours, then I will test it.

thanks!

----------


## garfild

So it detects chararcter with this offset but zoom is not working. Probably another offset is changed - baseOffset zoomOffset1 or zoomOffset2. Could you provide these? 
thanks a lot!

----------


## Iceazuk

Cinematography is now at 0x95C instead of 0x954

----------


## garfild

http://www.filedropper.com/d3zoomhack (filebeam needs registration...)

updated and working, thanks and enjoy. Btw how much do you zoom out? I am using 2,1 @ 1920x1080

----------


## Matrony

1.9 here oh and THANKS so mutch  :Smile:

----------


## horizon12345

can anyone upload it normally? without grabbing money/viruses and much more?

----------


## garfild

uh? It is working without problems...

----------


## doko54

yop yop yop

----------


## wjx8885577

Waiting for the new version
Thanks

----------


## Iceazuk

The new offset of ObjectManager is at 0x01D895DC and the Struct hasn't changed.

----------


## bobby2524

can anyone upload the new file for newb like me? or teach me how to change the old offset to new one

----------


## bobby2524

Waiting for new file upload please

----------


## garfild

http://www.filedropper.com/d3zoomhack_1

should be working, enjoy

----------


## bobby2524

> http://www.filedropper.com/d3zoomhack_1
> 
> should be working, enjoy


Thanks garfild, been waiting for long time. 

would you share the code, then i may do the work in your absense.

----------


## garfild

Hey guys, unfortunately my main PC is broken (mobo died during OC, lol), I will have new mobo in few days, then I will post source codes to zoomhack, because I will not be able to keep it updated probably.

cya!

----------


## garfild

Sources to zoomhack are here

https://mega.co.nz/#!GYZ1XSZI!F31qt9...wfXZcTBC8D6sh0

keep it alive guys, cya!

----------


## migajo

Thx Garfild

----------


## CyanideX

Needs update.

NVM, some reason it works again. Maybe I changed from Fullscreen to Windowed and couldn't remember lol. Sorry for necro.

----------


## serlev

2.3 is hitted.. any chance to get the new version for 2.3 ?

----------


## Dolphe

Don't know what you guys need, but new 

ObjectManger : 0x01DCF22C
Cinematography : ObjectManager + 0x97C

----------


## serlev

Ty for your quick response Dolphe.. Idd we need something like : //www.filedropper.com/d3zoomhack_1 or a short guide how to change "ObjectManger : 0x01DCF22C
Cinematography : ObjectManager + 0x97C" values ..

I have the source given by Garfild "Sources to zoomhack are here

//mega.co.nz/#!GYZ1XSZI!F31qt9...wfXZcTBC8D6sh0

keep it alive guys, cya!"

But I dont know which file(s) to look at them.

----------


## Dolphe

First off you need Visual Studio, all located in D3game.cs. Cant help you further, don't have VS on this PC

Second change 



> private const int toonNameOffset = 0x2A0; // 2.0.1.22044
> private const int baseOffset = 0x95C; // 2.0.1.22044
> private const int zoomOffset1 = 0x48;
> private const int zoomOffset2 = 0x14;
> private static readonly IntPtr ObjMgr = new IntPtr(0x01D895DC); // 2.0.2.22274


To



> private const int toonNameOffset = 0x2A0; // Same in 2.30
> private const int baseOffset = 0x97C; // 2.3.0
> private const int zoomOffset1 = 0x48;// same 2.3.0
> private const int zoomOffset2 = 0x14;// same 2.3.0
> private static readonly IntPtr ObjMgr = new IntPtr(0x01DCF22C); // 2.3.0

----------


## garfild

Hey guys,
Iam back in Diablo, thank Dolphe for offsets.

https://mega.nz/#!3FJnwA5C!kwoEghY-M...Gu2GpxPN9FVdlM

enjoy!

----------


## serlev

Ty again for so quick response Dolphe.. I have Total Commander and have found the file u mention and the lines to be replaced..
really appreciated..

And ty so much Garfild for the updated file.. it works perfect..

----------


## abadjpyo

> Hey guys,
> Iam back in Diablo, thank Dolphe for offsets.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!3FJnwA5C!kwoEghY-M...Gu2GpxPN9FVdlM
> 
> enjoy!


Hi Garfild, is there any way you can modify the .exe to zoom in by increments? I think pressing Z is too close, would like something between vanity mode (zoomed all the way in), and zooming out.

Thanks!

----------


## serlev

the new patch 33567 is hitted.. Need new version of file or offsets..
ty..

----------


## enigma32

> the new patch 33567 is hitted.. Need new version of file or offsets..
> ty..


ObjectManager @ 0x01DCF24C

----------


## serlev

> ObjectManager @ 0x01DCF24C


Ty Enigma.. I think now we need someone to upload the file with this offset..

----------


## TheGrimWon

> Ty Enigma.. I think now we need someone to upload the file with this offset..


Not sure If I am supposed to help or not, but here goes: 

Download file D3ZoomHack.exe

All I did was hex edit the existing version to change the Object Manager Offset.even then it was only 1 number to change.

----------


## Kempriol

Worst filehosting ever

----------


## goldpai

does it works?

----------


## Samarium7771

Could someone upload the new simplezoom please thank you

----------


## R3peat

People still using this ? :O why ?

----------


## Samarium7771

> People still using this ? :O why ?


Ya i just wanted to beable to zoom out more then the deafult that d3 provides, if their is another program that does that i wouldn't mind using it just this was the one i was using for the time being.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> People still using this ? :O why ?


seriously ? zooming out further not only looks nicer but gives you an advantage if you want to be a dirtier cheat about it :-D

----------


## serlev

for the new patch 34606... Need new version of file or offsets..
ty..

----------


## R3peat

Which offsets do u need guys ? Cameramgr ?

----------


## CyanideX

How do we get the offset so we can update it ourselves?

----------


## garfild

Hey guys, I will try 2.4.0 and S5, so I will update zoomhack as soon as season will be realeased. cya!

----------


## garfild

Guys, for 2.4.0 I will definitely need ObjMgr offset and probably toonNameOffset and baseOffset so if you will be able to provide them as soon as the patch will be out it will be amazing, thanks! Btw is there any list which is updated every season? I usually "steals" offsets from enigmaD3 but they are not updated so fast... thanks!

----------


## Dolphe

When I datamined the PTR it looks like the structs has the same size, so think you only need ObjectManagerPTR when the patch hits. Can post it here when the patch is live

----------


## garfild

ok, thanks! I will compile new zoom hack version asap. thanks!

----------


## Dolphe

2.4.0 , 

Objectmanger Offset 0x1E9A234

----------


## diablotools3526

> ok, thanks! I will compile new zoom hack version asap. thanks!


hi, can you please upload new version (source and binaries) when you finish it?
thanks

----------


## garfild

Hey guys, well I do not have latest data so could somebody post actual baseOffset and toonNameOffset? my source code is not updated to 2.3.x co only objctmngr not working for me.. thanks!

----------


## Dolphe

> Hey guys, well I do not have latest data so could somebody post actual baseOffset and toonNameOffset? my source code is not updated to 2.3.x co only objctmngr not working for me.. thanks!


The toonName is the same as 2.3 and the version before. What is baseOffset? Camera offset in ObjectManager?

In that case then it should be 0x97C.

----------


## garfild

thanks Dolphe!

new version is here, cya in s4!

https://mega.nz/#!rMI0SLbI!-eg7JZOgY...jdxCGc6XL5T3qE

----------


## werewr

Somebody can upload on other file hosting service? Thanks.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Somebody can upload on other file hosting service? Thanks.


I can & will if you tell me why..

The current Mega link is working.. not broken.. what's the problem you're having ?

----------


## werewr

My problem in provider. Thank you that responded!

----------


## Jaladhjin

> My problem in provider. Thank you that responded!


is mega blocked in your country ?

D3ZoomHack240

All credits to http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...5-garfild.html

----------


## werewr

No, mega blocked at my provider. Thanks.

----------


## Brombärkuchen

any updates?

or is it bannable now?

----------


## Brombärkuchen

bump, old one isn working anymore  :Frown:

----------


## thangquy

update pls

----------


## Brombärkuchen

++++++++++++++

----------


## Kempriol

no hacks means D3 is dead? =(

----------


## enigma32

> no hacks means D3 is dead? =(


D3 is dead means no hacks

----------


## diablotools3526

Hello,
Can anyone upload new version for the patch 2.4.1 please? (current version doesn't work)
If nobody can do this, I may try to decompile old version exe (looks easy), do some modifications and complile a new version.
But still I need to know which constants do I have to change and their values.
Looks like Objectmanger Offset and maybe some other values?
Does anyone have actual values?

----------


## TheGrimWon

If anyone has new offsets, I can make the changes. Without them, I can't. No one has ever explained how they go about getting them and I am not smart enough to figure it out myself. I have tried, Found the settings in D3 that change with the "z" key, but I can't figure out how to zoom out further, I can zoom in further, but zoomed out is 0x00000000 wheras zoomed in is 0x3F000000.

This is nowhere near the old offsets though as they were 0X 1dXXXXX where I found these was at 0X1110D968 or there abouts. Sadly, I know nothing about machine code.

----------


## Dolphe

public static readonly int ObjectManager = 0x1E9F8EC;

All you need to change.

----------


## TheGrimWon

Many Thanks to Dolphe for the offset, people... make sure ya thank him right and proper. As promised, Here it is for everyone. This is NOT re-compiled, it is the existing file with a hex edited offset. 

http://www.filedropper.com/d3zh2-4-1

It wont last long, so make sure ya get it quick.

TheGrimWon

**Reuploaded. Appears Filedropper removed the old one. Same file.... renamed.

----------


## TheGrimWon

Actually, Here's a quick tutorial for those that understand a bit about hex code and editors.

When you see an offset posted, if there is only 7 characters after the x such as 0x1E9A234 for searching purposes, insert a 0 in front of the first digit after the x (1 in this case) so it should read : 0x01E9A234. For those that don't know why it's simple a single byte's maximum stored value is 255 (8 1 bits,or FF in Hex). Don't ask me why they get stored backwards, I don't know nor do I have the patience to explain it if I did know. 

When it's a single new offset such as 0x01E9F8EC Load the existing D3Zoomhack executable into the hex editor of your choice. Then do a hex search for the previous Offset which was 0x01E9A234 (thanks again Dolphe) only search for it like this 34A2E901. That is the way it will be stored in the file. Once located be very careful and replace it with the new offset in the same way byte by byte back to front ECF8E901. Click save exit and your done. 

I have only ever tried this method with single offsets, not sure if doing all of them this way is possible, but in theory, it should be. Not sure if this helps anyone, but here's hoping!

----------


## amustrami

Can use an update if anyone has one.

----------


## thangquy

lLF UPDATE new version

----------


## doko54

Give me the new offset and i post the update for actual version

----------


## Heliocore

*Universal way to do zoom*

1. Download CheatEngine
2. Open the Diablo 3 process
3. Make sure your scene is zoomed out
4. Do a first scan with the following settings:
Scan Type: Exact value
Value Type: Float
[x] Simple values only
(x) Truncated
Value: 0.0
5. Zoom in within the game
6. Do a next scan with the value 0.5
7. Zoom out within the game
8. Do a next scan with the value 0.0
9. Repeat steps 5-8 until the scan shows only a couple of possible addresses. *
10. Add these addresses (double-click on them) to the lower pane. Double-click on one of the addresses in the lower pane positioning mouse pointer at the "Value" column. Type in -1.0.

That's it. The less you set, the more zooming-out you get.

Note:

- The second address will automatically reflect the first one when you set it, so ignore it.
- I don't know if the memory address in Cheat Engine is relative or absolute, but just in case, mine was 0x111188A4.
- * You can make it faster by scanning for "unchanged value" to eliminate irrelevant values that are changing on their own while you're not doing anything within the game.
- Disable auto-zoom for inventory, for it will set natural zoom values.

----------


## Tkay

For anyone who doesn't want to do that, here is an updated zoom hack for 2.4.2.

It's just an edit of the original authors work. I take zero credit for this.

*Download*


```
Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/f725on6jn053o2e/D3ZH2-4-2.rar
Pass: tdHvPTMjxfB8JTcd3RUQz7ejX5zTg2
```



```
Virus total: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/9b0cc58d7b88dbddc477d99058065056d3dbba57423fe82fbad6ecc85d2ce033/analysis/1471098134/
```

----------


## WarWraith777

Thanks man

----------


## Brombärkuchen

can anyone update it?

----------


## TheGrimWon

Never Mind ... Guessed wrong again... data changed on restarting Blizzard Launcher 
Post can be deleted as it is irrelevant and classified as junk.

----------


## Matrony

For the love of god and all thats holly!!!!
Someone do something, its unplayable when you are used to it  :Frown:

----------


## jinred

> For the love of god and all thats holly!!!!
> Someone do something, its unplayable when you are used to it


DepositFiles

Run diablo and login then run d3zh - press z to get zoom (4 levels)
also if you bind END as run toggle in game you can run by presing X1 mouse button enjoy ^^

----------


## Matrony

THX ALOT!
Work for now, Simple Zoom hack still better cause lil UI and slider BUT its a GG substitute

----------


## Kempriol

Emmm, no thx

Antivirus	Result	Update
Antiy-AVL	Trojan/Generic.ASVCS3S.1E5	20170113
Qihoo-360	HEUR/QVM11.1.0000.Malware.Gen	20170113

----------


## jinred

> Emmm, no thx
> 
> Antivirus	Result	Update
> Antiy-AVL	Trojan/Generic.ASVCS3S.1E5	20170113
> Qihoo-360	HEUR/QVM11.1.0000.Malware.Gen	20170113


Now you can raport autoit exe on Autoit forum, but thanks for info anyway.

----------


## garfild

Enigma or Adolphin, save us!

----------


## Matrony

totaly agreed, here lol

----------


## enigma32

> Enigma or Adolphin, save us!


Is this what you need? ObjectManager Enigma.D3/ObjectPtr.cs at f10b63275f4c60e754865cd7d386478bc1c8f3ac * Enigma32/Enigma.D3 * GitHub
+ Cinematography offset (Enigma.D3/ObjectManager.cs at f10b63275f4c60e754865cd7d386478bc1c8f3ac * Enigma32/Enigma.D3 * GitHub)

----------


## garfild

Well, due to 64 bit client changes, there are probably more offsets needed... I can detect process, but zoomhack still not working. Current offsets which I have are!

toonNameOffset = 0x2A0
baseOffset = 0x9AC
zoomOffset1 = 0x48
zoomOffset2 = 0x14
objmgr = 0x01C13E98

I do not have latest sources of zoomhack, so there is probably some old offset..

----------


## Dolphe

> Well, due to 64 bit client changes, there are probably more offsets needed... I can detect process, but zoomhack still not working. Current offsets which I have are!
> 
> toonNameOffset = 0x2A0
> baseOffset = 0x9AC
> zoomOffset1 = 0x48
> zoomOffset2 = 0x14
> objmgr = 0x01C13E98
> 
> I do not have latest sources of zoomhack, so there is probably some old offset..


What version are you trying to compile? x32 or x64? I dont think the 32 bit has changed, except for the toonName (GameGlobals) has moved.

----------


## garfild

> What version are you trying to compile? x32 or x64? I dont think the 32 bit has changed, except for the toonName (GameGlobals) has moved.


trying to compile for X64 D3 client

----------


## Dolphe

Then those offset is completly wrong

----------


## garfild

> Then those offset is completly wrong


aha, understood. Zoomhack is working fo 32bit client atm. Offsets for x64 client are also available? thanks!

----------


## Dolphe

X64:
Objectmanager : 0x14187E7A0
Cinematography : Objectmanager + 0xA70
The rest should be the same as 32 bit, not sure haven't checked.

Remember these are long values, if you are reading Int offset you need to change it to long instead of int.

----------


## garfild

> X64:
> Objectmanager : 0x14187E7A0
> Cinematography : Objectmanager + 0xA70
> The rest should be the same as 32 bit, not sure haven't checked.
> 
> Remember these are long values, if you are reading Int offset you need to change it to long instead of int.


Oh well, thanks but I have no idea what are you talking about, my programing ctrl+c ctrl+v skills are not enough here so if anybody wants x64 zoom hack, need to modify current. Here are sources and working ZH for 32bit version (some weird shit is written in Toon instead of nick, dont know why).

https://mega.nz/#!eYAhASAQ!6Ti_nBU4W...xXHic9Ti2CnFrY

good luck!

----------


## Dolphe

X64 version, Enjoy  :Smile: 
D3ZoomHack64.rar - AnonFile

----------


## Blueice22

> Oh well, thanks but I have no idea what are you talking about, my programing ctrl+c ctrl+v skills are not enough here so if anybody wants x64 zoom hack, need to modify current. Here are sources and working ZH for 32bit version (some weird shit is written in Toon instead of nick, dont know why).
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!eYAhASAQ!6Ti_nBU4W...xXHic9Ti2CnFrY
> 
> good luck!


I would suggest posting some virus scans or something to at least make it look legit

----------


## Blueice22

Also not working on my end

----------


## garfild

> X64 version, Enjoy 
> D3ZoomHack64.rar - AnonFile


work like a charm, thanks Dolphe!

----------


## Matrony

I need 32bits version to work, anyone managed to?

----------


## garfild

> I need 32bits version to work, anyone managed to?


https://mega.nz/#!eYAhASAQ!6Ti_nBU4W...xXHic9Ti2CnFrY

here, there is compiled 32bit with sources

----------


## Matrony

Hi Garfild

Like i told you in private message couples days ago,

I tryed the *14* D3ZoomHack.exe in the .rar and none of em are workings.
fhgfdldsg.JPG
I dont see how this thing can manage to be more of a mess, to be honest.
Mind telling me exactly witch one should work and what makes my computer not running it?

----------


## Brombärkuchen

doesn work for me tho
every of these versions .. but jinred hack work
problem with it, it doesn work after changing game (in most cases, maybe works for 2-3 games, but than it stops and diablo need a restart)

----------


## garfild

sorry guys, 32bit here with sources. Toon name is some weird shit, but working. 

https://mega.nz/#!jZh2SS4C!3w6mccE16...okkjdZzlrPQhJM

----------


## garfild

damn! new update :-( and I downloaded it... we need new offsets...

----------


## Brombärkuchen

> sorry guys, 32bit here with sources. Toon name is some weird shit, but working. 
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!jZh2SS4C!3w6mccE16...okkjdZzlrPQhJM


lol ty, but diablo got a update some minutes ago

now, everything isn working ..  :Frown:

----------


## garfild

> lol ty, but diablo got a update some minutes ago
> 
> now, everything isn working ..


yep, same here...

----------


## Matrony

Can someone post the new offsets and stuff so ppl can start working on it?

----------


## Brombärkuchen

Looks like reeeep

----------


## Matrony

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
Me saltyyyyy

----------


## Dolphe

x64 
ObjectManager = 0x14187D7A0

----------


## Matrony

garfild are we ok with thoses?

----------


## Magnusan

D3ZoomHack.exe (64 bit)

Guys, how do you find the new values toonNameOffset, baseOffset and ObjMgr?

----------


## Dolphe

> D3ZoomHack.exe (64 bit)
> 
> Guys, how do you find the new values toonNameOffset, baseOffset and ObjMgr?


99% sure they are the same as previous version

----------


## garfild

Thanks dolphe for offset. Coming back from trip, will be updated todays evening. Regards!

----------


## Matrony

garfild
Do you tihnk we gonna have a 32bits version of it?

----------


## garfild

If Dolphe would be so nice and post 32bit offset, i can update it.

----------


## Matrony

https://media.giphy.com/media/YTbZzCkRQCEJa/giphy.gif

----------


## garfild

here we go, x64 version

https://mega.nz/#!3EJnzbCR!EVC3JaFQ6...by32lAd79oXP9k

credits to Dolphe

----------


## Matrony

thx  :Smile: 
Dolphe Get us a 32 bits pllllllooox

----------


## Dolphe

Enigma.D3/ObjectPtr.cs at master * Enigma32/Enigma.D3 * GitHub

----------


## Matrony

garfild for prez

----------


## garfild

32bit here, not tested!

https://mega.nz/#!OZ5EyZ4J!IRMtKfmQk...pMZhRyhOysCbwg

----------


## Matrony

Tested, work. + 5 rep

----------


## adolphin

damn can't believe this thread is still alive!

----------


## b0ob1ik

*garfild*  Waiting for your work in the future to 2.5.0 ? And thanks of course

----------


## migajo

baseOffset = 0x99C // 2.5.0.44247
ObjMgr = 0x0205C0F0 // 2.5.0.44247
32bit
Have a Good Time!

adolphin and garfield Thank you all the time.

adolphin,
Do you have any plans to be active in the future?

----------


## SeaDragon

Who can upload the source, the old link failure

----------


## b0ob1ik

> baseOffset = 0x99C // 2.5.0.44247
> ObjMgr = 0x0205C0F0 // 2.5.0.44247
> 32bit
> Have a Good Time!
> 
> adolphin and garfield Thank you all the time.
> 
> adolphin,
> Do you have any plans to be active in the future?


Thank you kind person, and under 64 bits you can prompt a line? *goog tanslate

----------


## bla123

can anyone update it?

----------


## Matrony

+5 rep to any one that update that PPPLLLLZZZZ  :Smile:

----------


## bla123

++++++++++++

----------


## Matrony

Finger crossed

----------


## Kempriol

x32, try this
just rebuild and change offset
https://mega.nz/#!MOZVlK7C!UpkVwECyd...sD9EP1B775sNZM

----------


## garfild

hey guys, the new season is coming and we need the new zoomhack right? :-)

----------


## SeaDragon

baseOffset = 0x9CC // 2.6.0.46006
ObjMgr = 0x2146A80 // 2.6.0.46006
32bit
Have a Good Time!

----------


## garfild

x64 compiled and working, enjoy!

https://mega.nz/#!XBBwjTKI!gG02QCeX_...vllCO6fM9As8To

----------


## Matrony

> x64 compiled and working, enjoy!
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!XBBwjTKI!gG02QCeX_...vllCO6fM9As8To


TY SO mutch!

Any possibility of a 32 bits version ?

----------


## migajo

Thanks
And to add a player profile name,
ToonNameOffset = 0x2CC // 2.6.0.46006
32bit

----------


## giangmt

Anyone have compiled for x32 bit D3? thank so much

----------


## SeaDragon

posted wrong

----------


## Matrony

:Frown:  no 32 bits .. rip TH ppl

----------


## cherouvim13

Any suspensions/bans so far? Is it only memory reading?

32 bit not compiled?

----------


## MrOne

> Any suspensions/bans so far?


file or memory editing -> banable

----------


## cherouvim13

So it is not only memory reading but it also edits? OK, thanks! I will stay away from that

----------


## godfeast

file hosting down - can you share again?

----------


## rafcals

after the patch it broke this zoom hack. any fixes?

much thanks <3 this

----------


## b00lean1337

Have used this for many years, Thank you so much!

Any word on what needs to be done to fix for current patch?

Anyone have the source? I'd be more than happy to take a look and try to fix.

Seems all the filebeam urls are dead. 

If anyone can provide any further information, that would be great!

Thanks in advance!

----------


## serlev

I am sure many will be appreciated if someone give us the links for:
a- the source
b- x64 compiled
c- x32 compiled

----------


## b0ob1ik

build for 2.6.1.47919 x86

----------


## b00lean1337

https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/ee...eb77/detection

Confirmed working

Any chance for x64?

----------


## serlev

Thank you so much b0ob1ik.. 
it works well with x32..
if possible we appreciate if u also share the source file which makes some of us to fix the exe for new offsets at coming patches...

----------


## Borbers

you mean this:

Zippyshare.com - D3ZoomHack32.zip

(only offset for 2.6. inside - musst aplly the new ones)

----------


## garfild

sup ladies,

MEGA

64bit for current version

----------


## frh35118

well done man ty

----------


## Matrony

OMG we got new update...
Like notthing new but they fucked my zoomhackkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :Frown: 

Garfield, maybe? :S

----------


## b00lean1337

Greatly appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## garfild

my version is working with 2.6.1.48432

----------


## b00lean1337

> my version is working with 2.6.1.48432


You are right, it does work.

Any chance of getting a 32bit verison? 

Some of the other tools I use, aren't updated for 64bit :-/

IE: d3 helper is currenlty only in 32bit, and it would be great to use the both together  :Big Grin:

----------


## garfild

> You are right, it does work.
> 
> Any chance of getting a 32bit verison? 
> 
> Some of the other tools I use, aren't updated for 64bit :-/
> 
> IE: d3 helper is currenlty only in 32bit, and it would be great to use the both together


what is D3 helper? If I will be interested in, I could make 32bit.

----------


## b00lean1337

> what is D3 helper? If I will be interested in, I could make 32bit.


Hey Garfild, 

Thanks for writing back.

D3helper is awesome. AutoCast w/ conditions 

(Old screenshot)
pXlnxMD.jpg

(latest thread, d3helper latest version | D3Helper)

Here is the "64bit" thread that is on here as well.

[C#] Enigma.D3

----------


## b00lean1337

TurboHUD updated, works fine with 64/32
D3Helper only works on 32
Maphack only works on 64

Would love to be able to use this with the rest of the tools.

If some monies must be donated, Will do  :Big Grin: 

Thanks in advance Garfield!!!

----------


## bla123

any updates for today?

----------


## Toldorn

I'd love a cam zoom out hack plz

----------


## Kisufika

it does not work now? when the program last worked?

----------


## Kassadin

i would also appreciate a simple zoom hack.
while i was doing it myself with cheatengine, with the new patch its impossible with the 64bit version, while the 32bit version works but crashes within minutes.

----------


## swiftnoise

i assume this will not be getting an update.?

----------


## Magnusan

Hi. guys!

Update, plz, Zoom Hack.

----------


## garfild

mmm.. maybe I will play one more season... We need to wait for Engima to release updated offsets for newest patch. I hope that my source files are updated enough and I will be able to compile it.

cya

----------


## garfild

zoomhack is probably dead, no more updated offsets from enigma :/

----------


## afrojax

Anyone have the Source Code of this tool ?

----------


## Borbers

> Anyone have the Source Code of this tool ?


hi,

just use IlSpy and you get the src...it is quite easy..

----------


## paohira

> *Universal way to do zoom*
> 
> 1. Download CheatEngine
> 2. Open the Diablo 3 process
> 3. Make sure your scene is zoomed out
> 4. Do a first scan with the following settings:
> Scan Type: Exact value
> Value Type: Float
> [x] Simple values only
> ...


For who is still interested, this actualy WORK!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## garfild

Hi there, do still want the original sources? I can find them in my pc (edited offsets ofc). If you are interested just let me know.

----------


## afrojax

That will be nice if u spent the time for that  :Big Grin:

----------


## itsmylife

Would be nice if you can give us source code.

----------


## garfild

Here are the sources (32bit and 64bit)

https://mega.nz/#!bFw2SQ5Z!G4MUlvBRD...8cCqWIJelz4b4I

good luck!

----------


## amustrami

Is anyone able to make this work?

----------


## jack3dm

Hello team, can we get this updated please?
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Sculptura

is there an up-to-date version

----------


## jungdaehong

Hi. guys!

Update, plz, Zoom Hack.

----------

